
GOOGLE: This NDA never existed - Valleywag - brett
http://valleywag.com/tech/google/this-nda-never-existed-230407.php
======
dfranke
Most NDAs I've read have a similar bit of boilerplate in them. When I signed
my NDA with my current employer I asked them to take out that clause and they
did.

